# According to Tivo, Cisco Tuning Adapters will not work with Premiere!



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

This is for anyone else having problems with your Premiere and Tuning Adapters.

I've had Time Warner here 2x and they are scheduled today for a 3rd time. In the meantime I called the Tivo CableCard Hotline and the tech told me that the the Cisco Tuning adapters will not work with the Premiere. There is a known bug with the Ciscos.

I wonder if anyone out there is running a Premiere successfully with a Cisco Adapter.

I am getting tired of being bounced btw Tivo and Time Warner, each blaming the other.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That sucks


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

no issues with mine....it's a Cisco through Cablevision....no issues at all....


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Am_I_Evil said:


> no issues with mine....it's a Cisco through Cablevision....no issues at all....


Yeah, I kind of had the impression the Tivo tech was clueless.

Just out of curiosity what is the model number of your Cisco Tuning Adapter?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a Cisco Tuning Adapter and a Premier. The first TA was defective and didn't work but the 2nd one I've received works transparently. No issues at all.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Azlen said:


> I have a Cisco Tuning Adapter and a Premier. The first TA was defective and didn't work but the 2nd one I've received works transparently. No issues at all.


Azlen,

Who is your cable company and what model Cisco Tuning Adapter do you have?

I'd like to use this info in my battle. Thanks.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I have both a Premier and Premier XL and both are working fine on a Cisco Tuning Adapter(Model number STA1520). My cable company is Time Warner Cable.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Enrique said:


> I have both a Premier and Premier XL and both are working fine on a Cisco Tuning Adapter(Model number STA1520). My cable company is Time Warner Cable.


Ah ha! This is the info I was looking for!! Tivo Tech was wrong!

He also tried to tell me that the Premiere has two cable card slots and why didn't I just use two M-cards and not use the Tuning Adapter.

I had to explain to him that the Premiere had only one Cable Card slot! He didn't belive me and did some typing and said "Oh you're right. I was thinking of the expensive Tivo."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bbowen said:


> In the meantime I called the Tivo CableCard Hotline and the tech told me that the the Cisco Tuning adapters will not work with the Premiere. There is a known bug with the Ciscos.


That is doubtful. At least, it surely isn't affecting most people using Cisco adapters or there would be a million threads on it by now. It sounds like there is some type of misunderstanding and TW just doesn't know how to setup the adapters. AFAIK, the tuning adapters all use the same api. I haven't seen any real reports of issues with it not working with TiVos unless there is something wrong with the cable headend or the adapter itself.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, the techs just left. All they did was switch out the TA. I'm up and running! Woot!


----------



## Macros_1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you got that figured out! Mine is working perfect right now as well. I hope it lasts, but I'm learning quickly that Tivo's support leaves much to be desired. When I was talking to them about my cablecard issues, the tech I talked to said that it wasn't uncommon for the cable company to get full batches of defective cablecards. He said that it could take up to 17 of them to get one that works. 

I'm glad that I found this great community, seems like it may be the only knowledgable source of good information about these setups out there.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

yep i ran into the same situation with timewarner from columbus, ohio i had to end up taking the tuning adapter back today, now iam stuck with channels that i pay for and dont get because the tuning adapter wouldnt work from cisco, they tried to offer me a deal where i could get there flunky hd dvr for free for a year, but still had to pay the 9.95 dvr fee to use it, i said no thanks i dont care for your dvr's thats why i have a series 4 xl tivo, that is supposed to work correctly, a lot better dvr then you offer.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

No issues here either, with an STA-1520, Premiere and TW Rochester.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

bbowen said:


> Well, the techs just left. All they did was switch out the TA. I'm up and running! Woot!


I guess you need to update your 1st post to say that *broken* Cisco TAs won't work with TiVo.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

Rather scary thread title, glad everything worked out.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Please update the title of the thread.

The TiVo tech you talked to is an idiot to be honest. The only adapter on the market right now is Cisco STA1520 and it indeed does work with TiVo Premiere. It has been tested and works as expected. The guy you talked to had no idea what he was talking about, please don't mislead others with your thread title.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Does the Premiere handle TA resets better than the HD does? On the HD, it'll reset and announce that a TA has been connected. That stops anything that's actively recording, the 'time viewed' on anything you're watching, and resets both channels to the same thing.

Is the Premiere any better?


----------



## QSCSTech (Jan 7, 2002)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> Does the Premiere handle TA resets better than the HD does? On the HD, it'll reset and announce that a TA has been connected. That stops anything that's actively recording, the 'time viewed' on anything you're watching, and resets both channels to the same thing.
> 
> Is the Premiere any better?


Premiere handles the TA reboots the same way


----------



## bearny (Jun 16, 2010)

I have Time Warner Albany and a Cisco tuning adapter, m-stream card, and they work fine with my tivo premiere i just bought.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

thats what i am using from twc and it works fine.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a TiVo HD and a Premiere XL on Time Warner Cable in Palm Springs, each with an M-Card and a Cisco TA. Both are working fine.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> no issues with mine....it's a Cisco through Cablevision....no issues at all....


+1

I am using Cisco with TWC w/o a hitch!


----------



## Adjudic8r (Apr 18, 2010)

Same here with TWC in Western New York. FWIW, I heard that there may have been an earlier compatability issue with the Premier, but that Cisco resolved months ago with a firmware update.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have TWC, Premiere XL, and THD.
Both TiVos have one M-Card and Cisco STA1520.
I did have one bad TA I that was replaced though.
No problems since.


----------



## Solana_Steve (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Premiere and a Cisco Tuning Adapter. It had been working fine up until last week (when perhaps there was some software upgrade or something) and it stopped working for the switched digital channels. I called TW San Diego and they had me reset the Tuning Adapter 3 times without helping it. 

I was then transferred to TiVo and we reset the TiVo box and went through all the TiVo menus and it said it looked like everything was setup okay. However, then he looked in the problem report DB and said there is a know problem between the TiVo and Cisco Tuning Adapter -- something to do with 19 block chunks not being completed when sent from the Cisco TA to the TiVo box. 

Anyway, he gave me a reference number and I'm waiting. Wondering if anyone has had this problem and fixed it.

Steve


----------



## MacGuruTX (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Steve, I've been having some issues recently as well.

Tech came out to the house and claimed my cablecards weren't "bound" but this didn't seem to reply.

There does indeed seem to be an issue with the TA not always downloading all of the block information, but I don't believe this is related to the Premiere.

I currently have 2 S3's and 1 Premiere. My S3's are actually showing the problem more then my S4.

One thing I did notice with this recent rash, is that Rebooting the Tivo is supposed to "restart" the TA. But this didn't always fix the problem. I get more success when I hard power boot the TA.

I'm also on TW San Diego, over in Carmel Mountain Ranch.


----------



## Solana_Steve (Feb 21, 2006)

MacGuruTX said:


> Hi Steve, I've been having some issues recently as well.
> 
> Tech came out to the house and claimed my cablecards weren't "bound" but this didn't seem to reply.
> 
> ...


So when the Tech guys came out to your house and told you that your cards weren't "bound", where they able to fix the problem? What did they do?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Solana_Steve (Feb 21, 2006)

After calling technical support at Time Warner and TiVo, we couldn't get the problem fixed. TW sent a tech out and he replace the tuning adapter and its working again. So I guess it was just bad hardware. The thing only last about 2 months though...

TiVo is back to working perfectly!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bbowen said:


> Ah ha! This is the info I was looking for!! Tivo Tech was wrong!
> 
> He also tried to tell me that the Premiere has two cable card slots and why didn't I just use two M-cards and not use the Tuning Adapter."


knowing this idiot CSR was so full of misinformation why did you choose a thread subject that parroted his nonsense?


----------



## JEisen (Aug 12, 2010)

Bah, this issue just hit me yesterday on Cablevision. Both CV and TiVo told me the same thing -- this is an issue between CV and Cisco and they are working on a fix between the three of them. The only solution they can give for now is to turn off the tuning adapter so the rest of my channels come in, but now I'm missing all the switched video.

Has anyone found anything concrete that works, with (hopefully) technical jargon I can spout off to Cablevision? Like, exactly what has to be run on their side to correct this, or that it is definitely something correctable with a replacement adapter?


----------

